# Nea Caisă-cercetătorul ?



## Bântuit

Salutare tuturor ,

" *Nea Caisa-cercetatorul* a cercetat mai multe sculpturi şi picturi care înfăţişează ingeri "

Recent am nimerit peste fraza aceasta şi  mi-e neclară partea colorată .

 Îmi puteţi o explica ?

Eu ştiu că :
*Nea *= snow
*Cais**ă**=*apricot
*cercetatorul* = The searcher

Dar n-are nici un sens 



*TOATE CELE BUNE !*


----------



## OldAvatar

Hello,

Here, _nea _is a short term for _nene_, a term used to friendly address to an older male, to an uncle for example, or to someone close enough, not necessarily a relative.
In this situation, _Nea Caisă_ is a sarcastic term, meaning that the researcher is not really a skilful one or maybe he is not a researcher at all.
And yes, _caisă _= apricot


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult , este clar acum.


----------



## farscape

Un termen similar dar mai puţin sarcastic, aş zice: Nea Cutare

*CUT'ARE* _pron. nehot. (înlocuieste numele unei persoane atunci când nu vrem sau nu este necesar s-o numim). _ /<lat. _eccutalis_
Sursă 							: NODEX 							(_330535_) 							 - siveco

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc *, * voi ţine minte amândouă idiomurile *.*


----------

